# Italy Trip with 3 Campers in August



## 110095 (Feb 22, 2008)

HI everyone 

We are planning a trip in July/ August heading down to France to stay with friends in Burgundy and then heading down to Italy for a couple of weeks. 

Can anyone give us a reasonable itinerary for this sort of time scale and any suggestions for Wild camping in Italy. We would like to get down as far a Florence and would prefer to stay in small, quiet beautiful locations than busy touristy, pool, volley ball and bar places. 

There are 6 adults and 4 kids in three vw vans in our party so we will be taking it easy on the way down! 

Any help anyone can give for any aspect of the trip would be much appreciated! 

Many Thanks in advance! :BIG:


----------

